# Backup programs from UPC DVR



## Frank (27 Apr 2011)

Is it possible to copy files from the UPC box?


----------



## extopia (27 Apr 2011)

Nope.


----------



## Leo (28 Apr 2011)

As with Sky boxes, you'd need to play back the recordings and record the output to a DVD writer, media box, etc.
Leo


----------



## dereko1969 (29 Apr 2011)

Leo said:


> As with Sky boxes, you'd need to play back the recordings and record the output to a DVD writer, media box, etc.
> Leo


 
How do you record it to the media box? I must have another look at mine to figure it out, I only packed it away a while ago as my new TV plays from an external hard drive anyway.


----------



## Leo (2 May 2011)

If your media box supports recording TV, the manual will describe how to do this. Not all media boxes will offer this functionality, lower end models tend to be playback only.

For boxes that do support it, it's just like operating a VCR. Feed the signal from the UPC signal output into the media player's input ports, start playback on the UPC box and hit record on the media box. 
Leo


----------

